# Google sign in/ Google Maps Sat Nav ?



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Recently noticed that when I sign out of YouTube, I’m also automatically signed out of Google Maps (I wasn’t even aware I had signed into Google Maps or whether there was an option to sign in)

After a little online research, it appears Google has merged all Google sign in’s into one; so effectively if signed into one Google app or service, then we’re automatically signed into all other Google accounts; I guess to continuously monitor our activity; no doubt, hidden within the T&C which we all sign without reading, as such Terms contain more words than Shakespeares entire back catalogue. 

However, must I be signed in to Google Maps to hear voice turn by turn navigation ?

I use an iPhone SE and Voice Sat Nav in Google Maps is activated to play through the phone unless connected to a Bluetooth car kit; volume is set correctly but I get nothing, whether signed in to Google or not but wondering whether signing in or out could be the issue.

I’ve used Google Maps Voice turn by turn Sat Nav from the beginning, using an iPhone 4s and I’ve only recently encountered this problem.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Try Waze. 👌


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Try Waze.


Used to use this few years back and worked very well. Definitely recommend trying it :thumb:


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

I did years ago; I seem to recall it being full of banner ads ?

Prefer to resolve my Google Sat Nav issue before I install yet another app; thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

If its your phone and you have adequate security on it, why do you sign out of things?

I'm logged into Google on my Android phone all the time eg. Google, Maps, YouTube etc. I don't re sign in everytime I use it.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Waze is Google owned, but IIRC, has it's own sign in.

We used it during our American road trip in 2018! Brilliant app. Warns of known pot holes, cops up ahead, broken down vehicles etc....


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Coops said:


> If its your phone and you have adequate security on it, why do you sign out of things?
> 
> I'm logged into Google on my Android phone all the time eg. Google, Maps, YouTube etc. I don't re sign in everytime I use it.


Yeah, it is my phone and it's password protected but I only Sign in to whatever when I have to and once I've completed whatever it is I'm doing, I sign out.

There must be a reason why websites, forums and app's have the option to sign in and out; most probably tracking but it wouldn't sit comfortable with me knowing I was permanently signed into to my banking app.

I also believe Google's dominance, constant monitoring, tracking and advertising is ruining the internet.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Your bank app will automatically log you out after so long, for obvious reasons.
I understand your thinking regarding being tracked by google apps, but there's a bit more to it than that. You need to dig into your account location settings. I'm sure they still follow you though. I turned mine off cause it kept popping up asking me to review the boozers I was going in.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

My bank app automatically logs me out, even if I minimise it to look at another app. Annoying if I've forgotten how much the bill was I'm paying but I prefer that to the thought it stays logged in. Most fearful of the wife or kids getting in it rather than a thief😂


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Demented said:


> Yeah, it is my phone and it's password protected but I only Sign in to whatever when I have to and once I've completed whatever it is I'm doing, I sign out.
> 
> There must be a reason why websites, forums and app's have the option to sign in and out; most probably tracking but it wouldn't sit comfortable with me knowing I was permanently signed into to my banking app.
> 
> I also believe Google's dominance, constant monitoring, tracking and advertising is ruining the internet.


As others have said, your banking app won't keep you logged in, there will be a timer whereby it automatically signs out after a period of inactivity.

Websites have sign in/sign out options primarily if they are used on public computers so others can't access.

All my devices have good security and I remain logged in to everything on my phone and my home laptop/tablet. I use Chrome to save passwords to sites if needed.

My personal opinion is that you are being overcautious but that's for you to decide. Good luck with continued signing in and signing out.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah, my banking app automatically signs me out if no activity; only mentioned banking as an example.

I’ve only recently become aware or signing in to Google and purely due tracking, privacy etc, I would rather I choose what and when I sign in.

Even when I sign back into Google Maps, there’s still no voice navigation ?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Demented said:


> I also believe Google's dominance, constant monitoring, tracking and advertising is ruining the internet.


I wouldn't worry about it. It's not just Google that are monitoring/tracking you/us etc.

Ditch the smartphone and go back to the good old Nokia


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Coops said:


> My personal opinion is that you are being overcautious but that's for you to decide. Good luck with continued signing in and signing out.


Thanks 
I'd rather be over cautious; being so has served me well.
Hence why I still use a passcode to access my phone rather than Face ID or a fingerprint.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Naddy37 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. It's not just Google that are monitoring/tracking you/us etc.
> 
> Ditch the smartphone and go back to the good old Nokia


I don't worry about it; just don't agree with it.
It's on par with listening in to our phone calls.

Can you imagine, when mobile phones first hit the market, if network providers were listening to and recording our personal & private telephone calls.

With the likes of Google, every aspect of our lives is being monitored for the sake advertising (so they say); if the Government was to track us in such a manner, they'll be a public out cry, stating it's against our Civil Liberties.

We shouldn't have to resort to outdated technology.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Demented said:


> With the likes of Google, every aspect of our lives is being monitored for the sake advertising (so they say); if the Government was to track us in such a manner, they'll be a public out cry, stating it's against our Civil Liberties.
> 
> We shouldn't have to resort to outdated technology.


Classic example. Depending on what phone network you're on, TomTom know exactly where you are, what speed you're travelling at, & which direction etc.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Naddy37 said:


> Classic example. Depending on what phone network you're on, TomTom know exactly where you are, what speed you're travelling at, & which direction etc.


Yeah, totally unacceptable.
When we buy a device, whether it be a stand alone Sat Nav, Baby Monitor Camera or Virtual Assistants; manufactures of such devices shouldn't be constantly gathering information and spying on their users.

In recent years, it transpired that emails are not private, secure or encrypted and are scanned for keywords for marketing purposes.

Would Royal Mail have ever took off or been so popular for so long, if our letters where being read by staff prior to delivery.

Imagine a smart Tv with a built in camera, watching our every move, constantly watching, listening and recording everything we do in our living room, bedrooms in front of the TV ..... I guess a device like Facebooks Portal.

In regard to TOMTOM.... Apples Maps on the iPhone is powered by TOMTOM.

However, could a glitch with Googles signing in process cause my Google Maps to lose its voice navigation; I'm wondering whether I need to be signed in to hear navigation ?


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

If its Barclays you can extend the time out in the settings 

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

Check app is on newest version and go into phone settings and then open google maps thinks maybe further settings you can turn on and off there along with volume for voice commands.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Prefer Apple maps, seems to be much more precise.
Google maps does the same thing on my iPhone 8 Plus, only give audible directions is I use Apple play in the car.
Apple maps works always.
Don’t get tomtom for your iPhone, it’s dreadfully slow and annoying.

About tracking, nothing beats Facebook, my wife has Facebook and whenever something is mentioned near her phone, minutes later an advertisement pops up with the subject, pain in the back, some advert, looking for a holiday, so,e advert never stops.

It actually works for me the other way, any company who send me an advert, or spams me, I will never buy of, I rather do without.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

When I signed back into Google originally, it must have either been a glitch or takes a couple of days to reinstate Google Maps spoken directions, as it’s all working as expected now but it does appear to only give spoken direction when signed into Google.

I must admit, Apple maps does look better, kind of less cluttered, although I do prefer the look of the satellite view of Google maps during directions, which doesn’t appears to be available in Apple Maps.


----------

